# moving to Cairo



## Sofia69 (Mar 26, 2014)

My family and of cource me will move to Maadi/Cairo this summer and I am greatful for any information anyone can provide for us.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sofia69 said:


> My family and of cource me will move to Maadi/Cairo this summer and I am greatful for any information anyone can provide for us.



Hello and welcome to the forum but it would be helpful if you gave us a clue as to what sort of information you are looking for ie schools,shops,expats meeting places,sports clubs etc.


----------



## Sofia69 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok let´s see. I already found a place to live for us and also the school question is setteled.
My biggest worry is the trafic and how to move around in the city. My first impression tells me, that driving a car seems no opion for me, at least not outside Maadi. So how does one get around? Is it safe to use a Taxi for me alone? Can I use the Metro?

It would be nice to finde some help in the house. Any advice for me in that area?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sofia69 said:


> Ok let´s see. I already found a place to live for us and also the school question is setteled.
> My biggest worry is the trafic and how to move around in the city. My first impression tells me, that driving a car seems no opion for me, at least not outside Maadi. So how does one get around? Is it safe to use a Taxi for me alone? Can I use the Metro?
> 
> It would be nice to finde some help in the house. Any advice for me in that area?


Best advice is to visit CSA when you arrive, they will be able to help out with just about everything.
http://www.livinginegypt.org/portal/default.aspx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sofia69 said:


> Ok let´s see. I already found a place to live for us and also the school question is setteled.
> My biggest worry is the trafic and how to move around in the city. My first impression tells me, that driving a car seems no opion for me, at least not outside Maadi. So how does one get around? Is it safe to use a Taxi for me alone? Can I use the Metro?
> 
> It would be nice to finde some help in the house. Any advice for me in that area?



Welcome to the forum and Egypt.

Many people do drive around the city but I understand your reasoning. 
I would not use a taxi to travel alone outside Maadi..#
The metro is fine and has a women only carriage. 
Help in the house, first you have to decide if you want an Egyptian or a foreigner. 
Egyptians will be much cheaper however they are not as thorough at cleaning as the Filipinos. If you decide on the Egyptian route then asked the bowab of your building. 
Make friends as quickly as possible to make life easier, friends will direct you in the right direction for everything. 
The CSA has a coffee shop for meeting people, but anything they offer you in the way of services is expensive but they do have adverts on their boards.


----------



## Sofia69 (Mar 26, 2014)

I see, thank you for the information anyway. I allready checked the webside of the CSA but maybe it`s more effective to go there as soon as I am in the country.
One more question, you may have some experience or advice. We would like to bring our cat with us to Egypt. You think that´s possible?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sofia69 said:


> I see, thank you for the information anyway. I allready checked the webside of the CSA but maybe it`s more effective to go there as soon as I am in the country.
> One more question, you may have some experience or advice. We would like to bring our cat with us to Egypt. You think that´s possible?


Bringing your cat with you should not be a problem as long as it has a pet passport but be aware that poisoning of animals in Egypt is rife so i wouldn't allow it to roam.
Here is some information that may be helpful to you.



Egypt Pet Passport - Dog and Cat Import Information Required

Maiden will be able to give you more advice as regards your cat as she does a lot of work for ESMA re-homing dogs and cats which includes sending them abroad.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sofia69 said:


> I see, thank you for the information anyway. I allready checked the webside of the CSA but maybe it`s more effective to go there as soon as I am in the country.
> One more question, you may have some experience or advice. We would like to bring our cat with us to Egypt. You think that´s possible?




Yes it is possible to bring your cat here but he/she should be a house cat, poisoning of animals in Egypt is a national pass time. Commercial food and litter is expensive but readily available. Lots of vets in the Maadi area,


----------

